# light for Fluval ebi tank



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

ok, so the light that comes with this set up sucks! i cant even grow ludwigias...(moss and crypts are fine)
can anyone suggest a replacement for it. thanks


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

ddavila06 said:


> ok, so the light that comes with this set up sucks! i cant even grow ludwigias...(moss and crypts are fine)
> can anyone suggest a replacement for it. thanks


You could buy a second Fluval Ebi light and put it on there. I've seen a few setups where people did that. Another option would be the Finnex clip on light made for the 4g tank. It seems to be good for high light setups.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

nice thanks, but darn! 34 bucks is half what i paid for the entire set up!!
i guess i can look at getting another fluval light..


----------

